# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  ما صحة قراءة سورة البقرة يوميا ..

## اهلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


بنات كلكم اباكم تسمعون لهاالمقطع .. 

واتمنى انكم تبتعدون عن البدع واذا بتقرون القران او اية اقروها لكسب الاجر والثواب 


واعرفوا اذا سويتوا الاعمال الصالحة من صدقةو وابتسامة ومساعدة وصوم وغيرة من الاعمال الصالحة صدقوني رزقكم بيزيد يعني لا تقولون سورة من الكتاب نقراها بنية معينة 
هي اللي يتييبنا الرزق ,, عيل وين الدعاء والتسبيح والاستغفار وغيرة من ذكر الله 

شي منهم يقرون سورة البقرة بس عشان الله يرزقهم اللي يبون 
ونسوا باجي الاعمال الصالحة 

وترى الاسلام دين يسر مش عسر 

اقري القران حتى لو اية واتمعنيها احسن من انج تقرين سورة لمدة ساعة وانتي مب فاهمة شي فيها ..

ترى الله قال ايكم احسن عملا مش اكثركم عملا ..

فرجاء لاتتبعون البدع 


وهذا المقطع انا اقتنعت فيه مليار بالمية ..


ما ياخذ خمس دقايق ..




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

وعليج السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يزاج الله خير على طرحج حبيبتي ..

\

بس اسمحيلي على المداخلة البسيطة ..

فديتج أنا من البنات الي يقرن سورة البقرة يوميا وأسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومن الخوات
حبيبتي نحن نقرأها مب بنية اني احصل شي معين لأ .. لكني اتبع حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثين صحيحين
( أقرؤوا البقرة، فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولاتستطيعها البطلة " أي السحرة " )

( إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة ) 


فالهدف الأساسي إن ربي يرزقنا البركة ويبارك في حياتنا ويحمينا من كيد الانس والجن ، 
ولا ننسى مافيها من فوائد وخيرات ، وفيها اية الكرسي ، وخواتيم سورة البقرة وفضلها العظيم ) 


وياريت تطلعين على هالفيديوهات ..

فوائد سورة البقرة :







\

وبارك الله فيج ونفع بج حبيبتي

----------


## اهلا

السلام عليكم 

اختي ادري انه اخذها بركه وتركها حسرة 

ولكن انا طرحتها للي يقرونها بنية معينة 

والحين انا بطرحلج بعض الاسئلة التي تم تواردها من قبل الناس وتمت الاجابه عليها من قبل الفتاوى الموثيقين منهم فهم اعلم منا بذالك والله تعالى اكبر واعلم من الناس اجمعين ..






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


جزاك الله يا شيخ ونفع الله بك وبعلمك الأمة وجعلنا و إياكم ممن ينعمون في جناته 


سؤالي : نسمع كثيراً عن سورة البقرة وفضلها ويتردد في المنتديات كثيراً عن أثر قراءة السورة يومياً وإحداهن تقول من أرادت الحمل أو أرادت الشفاء فلتقرأ سورة البقرة يومياً لمدة شهر والبعض يقول سبعة أيام وآخر يقول ثلاث أيام متتالية وكاملة وغيره من ذلك .فأنا أصبحت أخصص لي ثلاث أيام متتالية لقراءة سورة البقرة من كل أسبوع و أحيانا اقرأها يومياً في جلسة واحدة فهل هذا الفعل صحيح !
وهل ورد عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأتها يوميا أو ثلاث أيام متتالية وكاملة ! 
وهل لابد من قراءتها كاملة حتى ينفر الشطان من البيت كما في حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .وهل نكتفي بتشغيل جهاز التسجيل أحيانا لطرد الشياطين أم لابد من قراءتها ؟


فأخشى أن يكون ذلك بدعه وأنا افعل ذلك .



الجوااب ..




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا


لا يَصِحّ القول بأن مَن أرادت الزواج أو الْحَمل أن تَقرأ سورة البقرة . 
إلا أن يَكون ذلك مِن باب الرُّقْيَة ، فَبَاب الرُّقْيَة واسِع ، لِقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : اعْرضوا عليّ رقاكم ، لا بأس بالرُّقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك . رواه مسلم . 


وسورة البقرة فضلها عظيم ، فالشيطان يهرب من البيت الذي تُقرأ فيه . 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ، إن الشيطان يَنْفُر مِن البيت الذي تُقْرأ فيه سورة البقرة . رواه مسلم .


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قرأ بالآيتين مِن آخر سورة البقرة في لَيلة كَفَتاه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 


ويعجز السَّحَرة عن صاحِب سورة البقرة ، وكذلك عن البيت الذي تُقرأ فيه . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : اقرءوا سورة البقرة ، فإن أخذها بَرَكة ، وتَرْكها حَسْرة ، ولا تستطيعها البَطَلة . قال معاوية بن سلاّم : بَلَغَني أن البَطَلَة السَّحَرة . رواه مسلم . 



وأما تقييد قراءة البقرة في كل ثلاثة أيام ، أو أن الشياطين لا تدخله ثلاثة أيام فقد وَرَد في ذلك حديث ضعيف ، وهو بِلفظ : 
إن لكل شي سناما ، وإن سنام القرآن سورة البقرة ؛ مَن قَرأها في بيته ليلا لم يَدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاث ليال ، ومَن قَرأها نهارا لم يدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاثة أيام . رواه ابن حبان . 


وقد أورده الشيخ الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة بهذا اللفظ برقم 1349 
وصحح الحديث بلفظ آخر ، وهو : 
" إن لكل شيء سناماً ، وسنام القرآن سورة البقرة ، وإن الشيطان إذا سمع سورة البقرة تُقرأ ؛ خرج من البيت الذي يُقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " .


وأصل الحديث في صحيح مسلم بلفظ : إن الشيطان يَنْفُر مِن البيت الذي تُقْرأ فيه سُورة البقرة . كَما تقدّم .


وجاء التقييد بثلاثة أيام في قراءة آخِر آيتين مِن سُورة البقرة ، كما في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الله كَتَب كِتابا قبل أن يَخْلق السماوات والأرض بألْفَيّ عام ، فأنزل منه آيتين فَخَتَم بهما سورة البقرة ، ولا تُقْرآن في دارٍ ثلاث ليالٍ فَيَقْربها الشيطان . رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي والنسائي في الكبرى .


ومن لا يستطيع أن يَقرأ القرآن فليُشغِّل المسجِّل ، ويستمع إلى سورة البقرة ، فإنه تحصل به قراءة سورة البقرة .


والله تعالى أعلم . 



المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد

----------


## شهد الظاهري

لـآاحول لله ولـآاقوة ـإالـآا بـ الله ..

لـآاهنتي غنـآاتي ع ـإالتوضيح بس ـإالشيخ يقول ـإان مـآاشي حديث يدل ـإان سورة ـإالبقره تفيد ـإالرقيه كيييف وـإالرسول عليه ـأافضل ـإالصلـآاة وـإالسلـآام قـآال : اقرءوا سورة البقرة ، فإن أخذها بَرَكة ، وتَرْكها حَسْرة ، ولا تستطيعها البَطَلة . قال معاوية بن سلاّم : بَلَغَني أن البَطَلَة السَّحَرة . رواه مسلم . 

ـإانمـآا ـالـأاعمـآال بـ ـإالنيـآات وـإانمـآا لكل ـإامرىء مـآانوى 
ـاللهم ـأارنـآا ـإالحق حقاً وـإارزقنـآا ـإاتبـآاعه وـأارنـآا ـإالبـآاطل بـآاطلـاً وـإارزقنـآا ـإاجتنـآابه ..
ـاللهم ـإاهدنـآا لـ صـآالح ـإالقول وـإالعمل وثبتنـآا وتقبل منـآا يـآارب ..

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اختي ادري انه اخذها بركه وتركها حسرة 
> 
> ولكن انا طرحتها للي يقرونها بنية معينة 
> 
> والحين انا بطرحلج بعض الاسئلة التي تم تواردها من قبل الناس وتمت الاجابه عليها من قبل الفتاوى الموثيقين منهم فهم اعلم منا بذالك والله تعالى اكبر واعلم من الناس اجمعين ..
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيج حبيبتي ع تزويد الموضوع بالفتاوى الشرعية ..

وان شاء الله توضح الصورة لكل محتارة ..





> لـآاحول لله ولـآاقوة ـإالـآا بـ الله ..
> 
> لـآاهنتي غنـآاتي ع ـإالتوضيح بس ـإالشيخ يقول ـإان مـآاشي حديث يدل ـإان سورة ـإالبقره تفيد ـإالرقيه كيييف وـإالرسول عليه ـأافضل ـإالصلـآاة وـإالسلـآام قـآال : اقرءوا سورة البقرة ، فإن أخذها بَرَكة ، وتَرْكها حَسْرة ، ولا تستطيعها البَطَلة . قال معاوية بن سلاّم : بَلَغَني أن البَطَلَة السَّحَرة . رواه مسلم . 
> 
> ـإانمـآا ـالـأاعمـآال بـ ـإالنيـآات وـإانمـآا لكل ـإامرىء مـآانوى 
> ـاللهم ـأارنـآا ـإالحق حقاً وـإارزقنـآا ـإاتبـآاعه وـأارنـآا ـإالبـآاطل بـآاطلـاً وـإارزقنـآا ـإاجتنـآابه ..
> ـاللهم ـإاهدنـآا لـ صـآالح ـإالقول وـإالعمل وثبتنـآا وتقبل منـآا يـآارب ..


نفس الشي مر في بالي لما سمعت الشيخ .. وانا من قبل كنت سامعة هالمقطع .. بس مثل ما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
( إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى )

----------


## اهلا

هلا اختي الغالية 

الشيخ ذكر اية الكرسي 

وقال الجاؤوا الى ابن القيم ماذا قال عن المعوذتين وطبعا القران كله شفاء 


بس اقتبست لج 

موضوع قصير عن ابن القيم كيف الرسول يرقي نفسة 

وطبعا الرسول ذكر فوائد عن سورة البقرة ولكن غير الزامية يعني مب شرط تقرينها كل يوم كانج ملزومة بقراتها عادي لو تقرينها اسبوعيا او كل ثلاث مرات يعني ماتحددين الفترة .. 

واتركج مع رد ابن القيم ...



قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

وهذه اللفظة وقعت مقحمة في الحديث وهي غلط من بعض الرواة اهـ . حادي الأرواح ( 1 / 89 ) 

والرقية من أعظم الأدوية التي ينبغي للمؤمن المحافظ عليها . 

2- وأما الأدعية المشروعة التي يقولها المسلم إذا أراد أن يرقي نفسه أو غيره فهي كثيرة ، وأعظم ذلك الفاتحة والمعوذات : 
ـ عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : " انطلق نفر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفرة سافروها حتى نزلوا على حي من أحياء العرب فاستضافوهم فأبوا أن يضيفوهم فلدغ سيد ذلك الحي فسعوا له بكل شيء لا ينفعه شيء فقال بعضهم لو أتيتم هؤلاء الرهط الذين نزلوا لعله أن يكون عند بعضهم شيء فأتوهم فقالوا يا أيها الرهط إن سيدنا لدغ وسعينا له بكل شيء لا ينفعه فهل عند أحد منكم من شيء فقال بعضهم نعم والله إني لأرقي ولكن والله لقد استضفناكم فلم تضيفونا فما أنا براق لكم حتى تجعلوا لنا جعلا فصالحوهم على قطيع من الغنم فانطلق يتفل عليه ويقرأ الحمد لله رب العالمين فكأنما نشط من عقال فانطلق يمشي وما به قَلَبَة (أي : مرض) قال فأوفوهم جعلهم الذي صالحوهم عليه فقال بعضهم اقسموا فقال الذي رقى لا تفعلوا حتى نأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنذكر له الذي كان فننظر ما يأمرنا فقدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكروا له فقال وما يدريك أنها رقية ثم قال قد أصبتم اقسموا واضربوا لي معكم سهما فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " . رواه البخاري (2156) ومسلم ( 2201 ) . 

ـ عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اشتكى يقرأ على نفسه بالمعوذات وينفث فلما اشتد وجعه كنت أقرأ عليه وأمسح بيده رجاء بركتها ". رواه البخاري ( 4175 ) ومسلم ( 2192 ) . 

والنفث نفخ لطيف بلا ريق ، وقيل : معه ريق خفيف . قاله النووي في شرح صحيح مسلم حديث رقم (2192) . 

ومن الأدعية الوادرة في السنة : 

روى مسلم ( 2202 ) عن عثمان بن أبي العاص أنه شكا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجعاً يجده في جسده منذ أسلم ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضع يدك على المكان الذي تَأَلَّم من جسدك وقل : ( بسم الله ثلاثاً ، وقل سبع مرات : أعوذ بعزة الله وقدرته من شر ما أجد وأحاذر) زاد الترمذي ( 2080 ) ( قال : ففعلت ، فأذهب الله ما كان بي ، فلم أزل آمر به أهلي وغيرهم ) صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي ( 1696 ) . 

ـ وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوِّذ الحسن والحسين ويقول : إن أباكما [يعني إبراهيم عليه السلام] كان يعوذ بها إسماعيل وإسحاق : أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة . رواه البخاري ( 3191 ). 

(الهامة) : بتشديد الميم هي كل ما له سم يقتل . 

( من كل عين لامة ) أي من كل عين تصيب بسوء . ( تحفة الأحوذي ) 

والله أعلم .


طيب اختي هو قال ان البقرة مش رقية لان الرسول لما كان يرقي نفسه ما كان يرقيها بالبقرة لان ماشي دليل على هذا الشي يمكن عشان جيه قال انها مش رقية والله اعلم 





عالعموم نحن نقرا البقرة كون ان اخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولفوائدها الاخرى ..

ونحتسب الاجر والثواب ولا يجوز قراتها بنية معينة ...




ومانقدر نفتي بمثل هالامور .. ^_^ 


تسلمون حبايبي عالمرور الطيب

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

> طيب اختي هو قال ان البقرة مش رقية لان الرسول لما كان يرقي نفسه ما كان يرقيها بالبقرة لان ماشي دليل على هذا الشي يمكن عشان جيه قال انها مش رقية والله اعلم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عالعموم نحن نقرا البقرة كون ان اخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولفوائدها الاخرى ..
> 
> ونحتسب الاجر والثواب ولا يجوز قراتها بنية معينة ...
> ...



بارك الله فيج حبيبتي .. وحبيت متابعتج للموضوع

وان دل على شيء انما يدل على اهتمامج بتوضيح المسألة وحرصج على الغير ,,

يزاج الله خير ووفقج لما يحب ويرضى وحقق لج ماتتمنين

----------

